# Fenders on your Addict?



## scsi (Aug 18, 2012)

I was just wondering if anyone has fenders on their Addict? I have an 08 Addict R4 which I started commuting on, and would like to be able to ride to work in the rain as well. I started searching for fenders and found that they are plentiful and may or may not fit individual frames. If anyone has fenders on their Addict, please share what you've got, how you like them, and perhaps even a pic of them on your bike if possible.

Thanks!


----------

